# HAPPY EASTER SMF'ers



## meateater (Apr 21, 2011)

Happy Easter to all the SMF folks.


----------



## roller (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks the same to you Meateater !!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 21, 2011)

Same to you


----------



## fife (Apr 21, 2011)

Back at ya.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy Easter to all of my SMF family.


----------



## big twig (Apr 22, 2011)

I will first say HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!! Just because Easter falls on my B-Day this year! Has to be a good day with this holiday being the same day for the only time in my life and anyone else having the 4/24 B-Day in their lifetime. I hope everyone has a great day no matter their belief is.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 22, 2011)

thx and happy easter to all here!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Twig, and a Happy easter to all of you!


----------



## shooter1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy Easter to all and a big Happy Birthday to Big Twig!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 22, 2011)

Hoppy Birthday Big Twig and Hoppy Easter to all you SMF Bunnys out there...


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2011)

BIG TWIG said:


> I will first say HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ME!! Just because Easter falls on my B-Day this year! Has to be a good day with this holiday being the same day for the only time in my life and anyone else having the 4/24 B-Day in their lifetime. I hope everyone has a great day no matter their belief is.


Happy Birthday Twig!

My Sister was born on Easter, in 1943. She said if she lives long enough she will have one BD on Easter, but I forgot what year that was going to be.




meateater said:


> Happy Easter to all the SMF folks.


Same to you Meat, and Happy easter to ALL of my SMF Brothers & Sisters!

Meat those pics are great, but the chocolate bunnies are the best!

Bear


----------



## big twig (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the B-Day wishes everyone.

Bear, I found this site that lists all of the days Easter falls on. Unless I live to I think 115 I will never have it fall on my B-Day again. I guess it's kind of neat.

http://www.assa.org.au/edm.html

Oh and HAPPY EASTER TO ALL!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2011)

BIG TWIG said:


> Thanks for all the B-Day wishes everyone.
> 
> Bear, I found this site that lists all of the days Easter falls on. Unless I live to I think 115 I will never have it fall on my B-Day again. I guess it's kind of neat.
> 
> ...


So then after your 115th BD, how long will you have to live to hit it again?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## big twig (Apr 22, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> So then after your 115th BD, how long will you have to live to hit it again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA, 183 years young. I think I will call it quits after that one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2011)

BIG TWIG said:


> HAHAHAHA, 183 years young. I think I will call it quits after that one.


Thanks for that link!

My Sister was born on Easter----April 25, 1943.

On Easter----April 25, 2038, She'll be 95 years old.

Then it happens again in 2190, when she turns 247 years old !

I don't know, she's the oldest & the healthiest of my Brother & Sisters, but...........

Bear


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 22, 2011)

I had Easter fall on my Birthday several years ago. not sure of the exact Year

but this year I turned double nickel last Sunday on Palm Sunday!

Happy Easter to all and God Bless!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 22, 2011)

Ditto............


----------

